# Which one?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Ok so my most recent road bike (which is now gone) was a 2008 Cannondale Super Six 1. I loved it, but its lack-luster graphics began to bore me and I am simply ready for something other than Cannondale. I prefer a stiff rear and tight handling, climbing is the name of the game and I am ready for a top tier, non-american/mass produced/off-the-shelf ride. So let me hear what you think on the following bikes. 

1) Colnago Extreme Power with a Full Chorus build and Campy Neutron Wheels. The bike rides like I expect it to, but it isnt the most appealing, atleast not in my eyes. It just seems so dull and dated, like the design is stuck in 1998.

2) Look 595 Ultra with Chorus and Fulcrum 1 or Zero's. I love the look of the bike (eventhough i think they went a little overboard with the Look emblmes), love the nano-tube technology but I have never ridden one, I just like what I see based off of other peoples experiences. 

3) BMC Team Machine with Sram Force or maybe Red with Fulcrum 1 or Zero's maybe another wheel, not sure. Ive liked this bike since late 2005 when I first saw it at my LBS, I really like the new paint options in white and Blue. Little concerned the design might get old or dated to quickly and force me to sell prematurely. Another nan-tube frame gives it props as well. 

I looked at the Pinnerello Prince and Paris for a while, but I have decided against them along with the Orbea Orca and BH G4 Connect all for different reasons.

Everyone is telling me to go for the Colnago, but their basis is nothing more than just the name on the side of the bike. I feel like the bike not only needs ride qualities, build qualities, and obvious craftsmanship superiority, but I also need to look at the bike and be inspired, turned on, have it make me want to ride it and lust after it and I just don't think I will have that with the Colnago. It's sad because the ride is so amazing, however it could grow on me out of respect for its other qualities, idk?

Let me know what you like about any one bike in particular or maybe there is someone out there that narrowed it down to these same bikes as well and can give me first hand comparisons. Thanks.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Back from the LBS and I went with the Extreme Power, its pure heaven and I think the simplistic design will grow on me in a "less is more" kind of way.

Here is the final build: Frame: 56 Extreme Power color TWBK
Wheels: Campagnolo Neutron Ultra
Gruopo: Campagnolo Chorus Carbon 10
SP/Stem: Deda Elementi Newton 100
Bars: Deda Elementi Electa 42 
Tape: Arundel Gecko Black (love the feel of this stuff)
Saddle: Fizik Arione K:ium Black/Black
HS: Chris King NT Black
Tires: Continental Grand Prix 4000 S
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon/Cro-Moly
Cages: Arundel Dave-O Carbon Oil Slick (made local in Ft. Worth, TX, love them and I had to represent for the local scene) 

I am still undecided on the computer, I really want to get a Garmin Edge 705, mostly for the cool factor and because it has the color screen, but I have never had anything more than a basic cycle computer, so I am not sure I am ready for that yet, not to mention the price, especially after buying this steed.

Like I said in my other post, the bike felt like smooth buttery Italian sex between my legs, I just can't believe that a bike can feel this good, ride this smooth, have no negative feedback, and make no sounds what so ever (which is good because I can hear the sweet, sweet sound of the Neutrons) This is literally "the bike" I have been searching for, for over 3 years. Its time for me to stop looking and just enjoy the ride, my search is over.

I will have pics up this weekend.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You never gave us a chance to respond to your first post. Obviously, I would have gone for the Colnago myself since I already own 4 of them, with a 5th to be on the way this winter. I'm not a big fan of the TWBK paint scheme, but if you like it that is all that matters. I have two bikes in a NS03 scheme, one in nearly naked aluminum, and the other in LX04. The new C50 is going to be in ST01.

Since you are into climbing, I'm surprised that you didn't get the Extreme-C for its light weight.

In the end, I think you have a great bike. I know I love all of my Colnagos.

By the way, I also have the Garmin Edge 705 and so far, I really like it.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Extreme C never really crossed my mind because Im nor a weight weenie not do I race all that often. The paint scheme isnt the best out there, but most of the other paint schemes offered in that model were just not my taste or were in my opinion, overdone. Their paint and attention to detail is second to none, but I am of a clean, clear, and simple background and this paint scheme fit the best for my tastes, even if it is still a tad underwhelming. 

I didnt get a response from the Colnago crowd or the BMC group, but I made my decision based off of what I have read in testimonials, heard first hand from owners, and the test rides I did on the bike. The feel and response of the bike is what sold me.

FABSROMAN, if you don't mind me asking, what did you pay for the 705, and can you give me a little review of the computer? i am very interested in the computer, but never having owned or used an advanced cycling computer like the Garmins, I am a little intimidated and and unsure of my need for the thing.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

No problem. I bought it through Performance Bike. It was listed at $549, but I had a 20% coupon, so it was $439. On top of that, I got 10% back in team points because I am a Performance team member, so it really only cost me $395. Since I race, I bought the 705 which has the capability to read a power meter like the SRM or Quarq Cinqo. If you aren't interested in racing and/or power output, you could go with the 605.

The 705 allows the user to monitor a ton of things, which I couldn't even begin to sum up without refering to the manual. The display allows you to display up to 8 of the data fields at a time and I have selected:

Speed
Average Speed
Distance
Ride Time
Heart Rate
Cadence
Grade
Total Ascent

It also measures calories burned, feet descended, lap times, top speed, etc., and all of this data is viewable from the training software that comes with the unit. Just last night, I figured out that I can go back and look at workouts from weeks ago and it shows all the data I want on the unit if I am too lazy to look at it on the computer. Granted, this stuff eventually gets overwritten, but it is on the unit for quite a while.

The mapping feature in the 705 is much better than the 305, but to get the full benefits of the mapping feature, you need to buy some additional software that costs around $80 (MSRP $110). There are 3 programs I am interested in.

1) City Navigator North America NT - this allows you to receive turn by turn directions and it provides for a much more detailed map base in the unit. Without this software, the unit is just barely better than the 305 in that it doesn't provide very much detail on the bike. With this software, the unit could be used in the car for turn by turn directions, but the screen is a lot smaller than a normal GPS for the vehicle. However, it will be plenty for my needs.

2) North America Topo map - I can use this for both cycling and hunting

3) North America Marine map - I can use this for fishing when I am on the boat.

The unit also allows the use of a micro SD card which allows you to store a lot of data (i.e., 8 gb) and maps in it. The 305 only allows you to store 3 or 4 rides before they get over written.

The thing I like the best about the 705 is that it finds satellite signals quickly and it has yet to lose a signal. I had a problem with the 305 in that area.

Ultimately, it comes down to how much data you want. Yesterday, while riding a route I wasn't familiar with, it was nice to flip to the mapping screen to make sure that I was making the correct turn on the way back. That would have been tough with the 305, but doable. Oh yeah, another screen shows the elevation in front of you, so it helps to let you know what the next climb is going to look like. I hardly use that screen, but it can come in handy on group rides (e.g., don't take a hard pull if you see a hard climb coming up).

Seeing the grade can hurt sometimes. I looked down last night and saw 16% and 14%, but my legs could have also told me that.


Me, I'm a middle of the road type of data person because I don't have enough time to go through mounds and mounds of it. Now, some of my teammates thrive on data. To each their own.


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

A Ferrari is red, black, silver & Yellow - but it is still a Ferrari and drives like a Ferrari! The color does it not make it faster or slower - on a Colnago you look good every time!


----------

